# sumac honey



## Star G (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh, yes. Squawbush Sumac (Rhus trilobata) is one of the major spring nectr plants here. I get small amounts from a few strong hives (maybe 4-8 gallons). I sell it as Spring Wildflower because the Feather Indigobush (Dalea formosa) blooms at the same time and the two varietals are both present in the honey. It's light-colored but with good viscosity.

Now I'm hearing some of the old-timer beekeepers here in the Southwest talk about using sumac leaves and berries in the smoker.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Here in souther california we have a sumac bush that produces an amber honey in summertime , June July. Does well in hot weather. I will be producing some , it will be available late summer. Send e-mail to [email protected] if you would like some.


----------

